# best archery climbing stand.



## Toddmann (Aug 13, 2010)

Please recommend a nice archery climbing stand and please list what makes it a great archery stand. I have a tomcat but looking to buy another one for archery season.


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 13, 2010)

anything summit makes


----------



## Booner Killa (Aug 13, 2010)

Yep, the summit is tough to beat but some models are better than others for bowhunting. I always say, it depends how you hunt. If you're not carrying it far, go with something comfortable and that usually means it's going to weigh a little more. If you're logging 2-3 hr sits and have to walk a little further, I'd go with something lighter that packs well. Another option I'd consider are the lone wolf systems. They are a little costly but the sit and climb is sweet. It's not nearly as comfortable as a Summit but it's light as a feather to tote and packs rather nicely. Personally, I love the Viper! It's not the lightest stand on the market but it packs well, is comfortable and I've walked with it on my back to longer hunting destinations with no problems. It has the bar around the front that some folks dont like when bowhunting but it hasnt gotten in my way and ive bowhunted out of it for years! Do your research before you buy and consider these things. It'll save you headaches down the road and keep you from buying 10 different climbers before you finally get the one that fits your needs!


----------



## boothy (Aug 13, 2010)

summit open shot.  Its small and lightweight making it great for packing in and out.  And it doensn't have a shooting bar around the stand making it great for sitting shots.


----------



## Beehaw (Aug 13, 2010)

I hunt with a Summit Razor, but I like the look of the open shot better.  The bar on the Razor folds out of the way, but it doesn't help much when climbing, so I would just save the weight and go with the open shot.

I gun hunt with a Viper and was stuck at full draw once, when I still bowhunted with it, because the bar was blocking my shot.


----------



## Stump06 (Aug 13, 2010)

IM with Booner on this one. I have a summit viper I use when I need a comfortable bow clamber. Its packs pretty good but is a bit bulky. It sits great though. I also got a lone wolf climber last christmas but have yet to hunt out of it yet. I know it wont be as comfortable as the viper but im use to hunting out of lock ons anyway. I got the lone wolf climber for packing in and out to those isolated spots. Many stores have some demo climbers sit up so you should be able to get a closer look like that. There are many good climbers on the market now so you should have many to chose from a cant hardly go wrong! Good luck!


----------



## tony32 (Aug 13, 2010)

summit fer me


----------



## killNgrill (Aug 13, 2010)

Summit viper for me too


----------



## laniergb (Aug 13, 2010)

Summitt viper ss.  Make sure you dont get the classic.  That thing is heavy.


----------



## MathewsHunter1 (Aug 13, 2010)

I have been using an API for several years now and still love it. It is comparable to the Summit Viper but a little cheaper. They now call it an Aluma-Tech Climber. It was just checking it out on BassPro Shops and I believe they have the weights for the stands messed up. Mine weighs 23 lbs, the advertisment now says 31 lbs, thats incorrect. If you look at the Bow-Hunter Model it says 28 lbs (should be 17), and the Magnum Bow Hunter weight is 21 lbs????

If you are a Facebook member become friends with Chasing Trophy Whitetails, there is a DEAL going on TODAY only on a Timber Tall Brute Lite climber for $264 (reg $340). This is also a nice stand and very light.

http://www.timbertalloutfitters.com/display_item.asp?1002



Many stands will work, price will of course be the ultimate determining factor!


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Aug 13, 2010)

Do your self a favor, Summit stands are very nice but the best stnd I have ever seen is the Treewalker stand. Google them and go look at them on the web. Find a place that has them and seriously do your home work. You will find that the Treewalker will be the best, and one of the lightest tree stand out there.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 13, 2010)

if ya like the TomCat, why not a TomCat II


----------



## JBird227 (Aug 14, 2010)

Summit, just pay the money, its worth it


----------



## jmoody (Aug 14, 2010)

*API all day long!*

You couldn't pry me out of my API! I love their stands. They are light 20lbs. or so, well built & the magnum model has a 30 inch platform which give you more room to get comfortable for a shot & it also has a 350lb. rating for the oversize hunter. Buy the way, I have a summit stand which I like as well only not as much as my API climbers.


----------



## South Man (Aug 14, 2010)

Summit Razor


----------



## G Duck (Aug 14, 2010)

I have one of the first summit Viper alum climbers. I like it pretty well. Also have a Lone wolf. The Lone wolf packs better to me, and quieter to set up if you have to in the am. Not as comfortable for longer sits as the Summit.


----------



## FireDoc (Aug 14, 2010)

I like the mobility and how lightweight my tree saddle is. I also hunted last year out of a buckshot, api grandslam, two man ladder & a fatcat by tomcat. What evers in your price range, weight range & you personally like.


----------



## JW2 (Aug 14, 2010)

Just got the Summit Viper SS. Looks and sits like it's gonna be a good un!


----------



## kcausey (Aug 14, 2010)

I have 4 Vipers.  Pound for Pound they are the best stands on the market IMO.  The only lone wolf i could be comfy in costs $150 more and weighs the same....

Chuck's probably has the best price on them.


----------



## Sitsintrees (Aug 15, 2010)

BIGRNYRS said:


> Do your self a favor, Summit stands are very nice but the best stnd I have ever seen is the Treewalker stand. Google them and go look at them on the web. Find a place that has them and seriously do your home work. You will find that the Treewalker will be the best, and one of the lightest tree stand out there.



^^^^ This
A little more expensive, but well worth it.
I got the Treewalker Pro-Mag XL. You can remove everything including the front bar for open seat bowhunting. American made in Seymour Tn.  Link:
http://www.treewalkertreestands.com/


----------



## Double-H2020 (Aug 15, 2010)

i really like my ol'man its light and very quiet.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Aug 16, 2010)

Treewalker


----------



## hwy22 (Aug 16, 2010)

What i like the most about my Summit hang on is there customer service. They replaced my strap for free and free shipping to me. That's what I like about them most of all.


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 16, 2010)

The best is the Lone Wolf Alpha, but many bark that it costs too much and say it's not as comfortable as the Summit.  I will say this.  They are correct, but it's still better than the Summit.  The best stand allows you to kill more critters, and when compared to the Summit, it is more compact carrying, more quiet putting on the tree, and lighter weight.  That makes a difference.  Addressing the comfort, it's all about knowing your equipment and set up.  If the seat height is not set correctly, you will not be comfortable.  If the seat and platform are where they need to be, I can sit 5 or 6 hours with no problem.  That's about the length of time I can sit in a Summit before I get fidgety.  As for the cost, I bought my Lone Wolf about 12 years ago.  That's $30 a year for having the best.  I'll gladly pay that in today's world of increasing prices.  Bow hunters have to set up close and to do that, you need to be quiet.  You can stand 30 yards from me and I can put on my Lone Wolf and you won't hear me.  It even climbs quieter.  If you want comfort, get the Summit.  If you want to kill more, get the Lone Wolf.  And I'm not dissing on all the Summit users, it's a good stand.  I've killed a lot of deer out of a Summit.


----------



## Booner Killa (Aug 16, 2010)

Bow Only said:


> The best is the Lone Wolf Alpha, but many bark that it costs too much and say it's not as comfortable as the Summit.  I will say this.  They are correct, but it's still better than the Summit.  The best stand allows you to kill more critters, and when compared to the Summit, it is more compact carrying, more quiet putting on the tree, and lighter weight.  That makes a difference.  Addressing the comfort, it's all about knowing your equipment and set up.  If the seat height is not set correctly, you will not be comfortable.  If the seat and platform are where they need to be, I can sit 5 or 6 hours with no problem.  That's about the length of time I can sit in a Summit before I get fidgety.  As for the cost, I bought my Lone Wolf about 12 years ago.  That's $30 a year for having the best.  I'll gladly pay that in today's world of increasing prices.  Bow hunters have to set up close and to do that, you need to be quiet.  You can stand 30 yards from me and I can put on my Lone Wolf and you won't hear me.  It even climbs quieter.  If you want comfort, get the Summit.  If you want to kill more, get the Lone Wolf.  And I'm not dissing on all the Summit users, it's a good stand.  I've killed a lot of deer out of a Summit.



I fully agree with some of your points. However, some folks just don't have the back for the Lonewolf. It's a great stand and I'm certainly not knocking it at all. That's why I say it depends on your needs. If I'm not comfortable, I have a hard time enjoying my hunt. Not to mention the fact that there is added movement to work out stiffness which in turn can spook game. I agree that a lone wolf is good going up a tree also. I say again, it depends on your needs. If you're hunting pines the majority of the time, there isn't a quiet climber out there.....lonewolf or summit! If you're hunting redoaks, it's easy not to make a sound ascending and descending....lonewolf or summit! Every stand has it's "chinks in the armor" if you will. I will trade 5lbs for comfort all day long without question. Once you figure out how to climb with a summit, it can be equally as quiet!


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Aug 16, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> anything summit makes



took the words right outta my mouth


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Aug 16, 2010)

Booner Killa said:


> I fully agree with some of your points. However, some folks just don't have the back for the Lonewolf. It's a great stand and I'm certainly not knocking it at all. That's why I say it depends on your needs. If I'm not comfortable, I have a hard time enjoying my hunt. Not to mention the fact that there is added movement to work out stiffness which in turn can spook game. I agree that a lone wolf is good going up a tree also. I say again, it depends on your needs. If you're hunting pines the majority of the time, there isn't a quiet climber out there.....lonewolf or summit! If you're hunting redoaks, it's easy not to make a sound ascending and descending....lonewolf or summit! Every stand has it's "chinks in the armor" if you will. I will trade 5lbs for comfort all day long without question. Once you figure out how to climb with a summit, it can be equally as quiet!



I promise ya I can climb just as quiet as you can with your lone wolf.  I have had deer  several times walk under my stand with in minutes of climbing...didnt have time to get setup and had to watch em walk past me while bow was half way pulled up.  I can sit my summits for all day sits with no problem...like sitting in a lazy boy.  As far as carrying them...I have no problem carrying my summit to where ever my spot is whether its 5 min from the truck or a mile deep.  

I dont really think their is a best but...if you dont practice, get to know your stand etc whether its a $40 dollar stand from walmart or a $3-5 hundred dollar summit/lone wolfe you wont be able to be quiet while setting up or climbing.


----------



## mak (Aug 16, 2010)

Can someone who has used both please tell me why they find the Summit more comfortable than the Lone Wolf?  I'm not trying to perpetuate the argument but just want to hear your thoughts.  I've been hearing this argument for years and it always seems to be the seat.  I had a Summit Viper until last year and absolutely loved it.  I got rid of it to get any open front stand for bow hunting.  I just purchased a Lone Wolf Sit & Climb last week.  Didn't go in to the store to buy it but they offered me a screaming deal on their last one so I jumped on it ($20 more than  Viper SS).  Now I haven't tried sitting in it all day yet but so far, except for not having a wrap around bar,  it seems very close to my old Viper.  The seat isn't padded as well but does that even make a difference when it is a sling style?  If it does wouldn't just adding an additional light foam butt pad cure that?  For that matter, if you hung a Summit Viper seat on the Lone Wolf would it then be just as comfortable?  
I went with the Lone Wolf because I've heard good things about them and it looked to be very similar to my old Viper with the added benefit of folding flat and some other neat features.  I just haven't sat in it long enough yet to run in to the comfort issues I guess.


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 16, 2010)

boothy said:


> summit open shot.  Its small and lightweight making it great for packing in and out.  And it doensn't have a shooting bar around the stand making it great for sitting shots.



I ain't found a better one yet !


----------



## G Duck (Aug 16, 2010)

I have both, the summit for as long as they have been making them out of alum.  The summit I leave in the woods and it works fine. I use the LW for hunts that I have to tote a stand in, and set it up before the hunt. It is super quiet to set up, and rock solid in the tree. I wish I could set all day, but that is not an option. You made a good choice with the LW. I also like being able to fold it flat and it fits in the back seat of the truck without taking up much room.
Both are great stands, cant go wrong with either.


----------



## Booner Killa (Aug 16, 2010)

GTBHUNTIN said:


> I promise ya I can climb just as quiet as you can with your lone wolf.  I have had deer  several times walk under my stand with in minutes of climbing...didnt have time to get setup and had to watch em walk past me while bow was half way pulled up.  I can sit my summits for all day sits with no problem...like sitting in a lazy boy.  As far as carrying them...I have no problem carrying my summit to where ever my spot is whether its 5 min from the truck or a mile deep.
> 
> I dont really think their is a best but...if you dont practice, get to know your stand etc whether its a $40 dollar stand from walmart or a $3-5 hundred dollar summit/lone wolfe you wont be able to be quiet while setting up or climbing.



I am a summit guy through and through!


----------



## denbow (Aug 16, 2010)

There is one called the equalizer, great stand very comfortable. Can be used for gun and bow you can seup facing the tree or your back to the tree. Check out there website.
https://www.equalizertreestands.com


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 16, 2010)

mak said:


> Can someone who has used both please tell me why they find the Summit more comfortable than the Lone Wolf?  I'm not trying to perpetuate the argument but just want to hear your thoughts.  I've been hearing this argument for years and it always seems to be the seat.  I had a Summit Viper until last year and absolutely loved it.  I got rid of it to get any open front stand for bow hunting.  I just purchased a Lone Wolf Sit & Climb last week.  Didn't go in to the store to buy it but they offered me a screaming deal on their last one so I jumped on it ($20 more than  Viper SS).  Now I haven't tried sitting in it all day yet but so far, except for not having a wrap around bar,  it seems very close to my old Viper.  The seat isn't padded as well but does that even make a difference when it is a sling style?  If it does wouldn't just adding an additional light foam butt pad cure that?  For that matter, if you hung a Summit Viper seat on the Lone Wolf would it then be just as comfortable?
> I went with the Lone Wolf because I've heard good things about them and it looked to be very similar to my old Viper with the added benefit of folding flat and some other neat features.  I just haven't sat in it long enough yet to run in to the comfort issues I guess.



The padded seat and back do make a big difference if sitting for a long time.  I usually don't hunt more than 4 or 5 hours at a time and no padding is not a problem for me.


----------



## doerun101 (Aug 16, 2010)

Equalizer, light and you can add on some extras.  The most important item is that you can level the stand when you reach your desired height...


----------



## BowArrow (Aug 16, 2010)

Summit Viper-----It is so comfortable I take a nap sometimes. I lay my bow across the bar with my hands on the bow and am ready to stand and shoot in one motion, that is if I am awake. The bar is not a problem with the short bows.


----------



## Covehnter (Aug 17, 2010)

Anyone gotta secret on where to get the best $$ on a Lone Wolf?


----------

